# Beautiful (amateur) Model 3 commercial



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Normally I don't have much of a reaction to these homemade Tesla commercials... but this one is just beautiful.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

WOW, that is so well done! Don't think I've ever seen a commercial that made me cry but that one sure did!


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Whoa, that was really great!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Also love how they stuck to using Model ≡!!


----------



## Cali Desert Driver (Apr 30, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Normally I don't have much of a reaction to these homemade Tesla commercials... but this one is just beautiful.


Totally agree. Such a well done commercial! Pulled on the heartstrings in just the right way.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Just stunning. Bravo!


----------

